# Anesthesia cancelled before induction



## aal (Apr 15, 2011)

We have a case that the surgery was cancelled before the patient was inducted. Could you help with what code to use?


----------



## NIENAJADLY (Apr 19, 2011)

*Cancelled case before induction*

If anesthesia medicine was given to patient before the cancellation, we bill time only (no base) with a modifier 53 (discontinued).  If no medicine was given before cancellation, we bill an E/M if the documentation supports it. 

Hope this helps,
Kellie


----------



## aal (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi Kellie,

No meds were given so that is what was throwing us off. 
Thank you very much for your help.


----------

